# A short quiz



## oisfetz

This thread is now rather dead. So, I propose a very short violinists quiz:

1) Who gave Elgar's v.c. first in public?
2) When and where did Heifetz made his very first recordings?
3) What was Szigety's real surname?
4) Who was a Hubay's pupil that became a famous orchestra conductor?
5) And who was another Hubay's pupil that wrote an extremely famous short piece
for violin and piano, his one and only known work that any violinist has recorded at least once?
Enjoy..


----------



## Manuel

4. Eugene Ormandy.


----------



## Manuel

1. Kreisler?


----------



## opus67

1.Elgar himself...just a guess


----------



## oisfetz

No, it was Kreisler. Pity he never recorded it inmediately.
And yes, it was Jeno Blau (Eugene Ormandy).There's a CD with some of his violin recordings. (I don have it)


----------



## Manuel

oisfetz said:


> No, it was Kreisler. Pity he never recorded it inmediately.


Why would they hire him for the job, if they had their own English-Kreisler?


----------



## opus67

And who was that?


----------



## Manuel

Albert Sammons, of course.


----------



## oisfetz

Kreisler's Elgar first play was in 1910. Sammons didn´t recorded it until 1929.
Kreisler should have recorded it. In 1910 he had his full technique. A sad lost
opportunity.And it would have been the very first recording.


----------



## oisfetz

OK, what about the other 3?


----------



## Manuel

oisfetz said:


> 2) When and where did Heifetz made his very first recordings?


Russia?



oisfetz said:


> 3) What was Szigety's real surname?


Singer



oisfetz said:


> 5) And who was another Hubay's pupil that wrote an extremely famous short piece
> for violin and piano, his one and only known work that any violinist has recorded at least once?


Dinicu?


----------



## oisfetz

Very well Manuel! iu deserv a primium!. Very few know that Dinicu had an "academic"
formation on violin with Hubay, and for a while was concertino of the Bucarest SO, before
forming his own gipsy group and began to make good money. Heifetz hear him playing
his Hora Stacatto on some caffé, and at once demand to get the sheet. The rest is history.
But if you listen to Dinicu playing it, you'll learn what a real gipsy style is, and how
that píece should be played.


----------



## Manuel

oisfetz said:


> But if you listen to Dinicu playing it, you'll learn what a real gipsy style is, and how
> that píece should be played.


I remember you broadcasted various pieces by Dinicu in your radio program some years ago. I taped them then.


----------



## Delicious Manager

1. Fritz Kreisler, 10 November 1910
2. Russia, 1910-11
3. Josef Singer
4. Eugene Ormandy
5. Vittorio Monti


----------



## oisfetz

Hossana!. At the ninth month, it resurrect!
Anybody want to enlarge it with his own quizz?


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Delicious Manager said:


> 1. Fritz Kreisler, 10 November 1910
> 2. Russia, 1910-11
> 3. Josef Singer
> 4. Eugene Ormandy
> 5. Vittorio Monti


LOL. With the exception of the year of Heifetz' first recordings, all the answers had already been provided.



Delicious Manager said:


> 5. Vittorio Monti


----------

